# 2nd Exam & Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (10)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Had 2nd exam 2day: EC law, went really well i feel, wrote about 13 bloody pages =P

Houdini's eyes have been cloudy for the last 2 days and have now cleared so i reckon he should shed either 2nite or 2moro at some point. This will only be his second shed (his first was about 2 months ago) so I'm very excited 

Behavioral note: Houdini is usually made nervous by anything and everything but last night i got him out whilst his eyes were cloudy and he didnt try to get away, he just lazily crawled around my hand, i guess he must be taming  good times


----------

